
PRESENT – a mindfulness retreat in your browser - rp_yogat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/present/dlpnlbdnpinnihfpagedakpknojnnjfm
======
rp_yogat
Hi fellow hackers, Hacked this up during the thanksgiving break. I found
myself lost in browsing for hours without taking a break, not drinking a sip
of water. This extension helps you keep track of water intake, shows something
inspirational and also brings your attention to the present, hence the name.
Would love your ideas. This is iteration 1 and many more iterations to come.
-RP

